# Oil changes?



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

That's what I'm using [emoji106]









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It used to be, in fact it was always 3 months or 3000 miles. With today's quality lubricants the intervals at least for Chevy say 7500 miles/12 Months and a big emphasis is placed on the OLM


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

There is even one oil/lubricant that advertises your once a year oil change. The time frame comes down to chemical breakdown of the oil and synthetics don't breakdown the same so as long as you have a good synthetic I would go more on the mileage. Personally, with 16000 I would have changed it 2 times only because it is part of my oil change/tire rotation at 6K service. Based on mileage not time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That particular oil, I wouldn't run it 16K and I'm not sure the filter that long either. If you are interested in 16K / 1 year oil changes and still be reasonably safe You may want to look into Amsoil Signature Series 5w 30 with oil filter swapped at like 7500 ish miles between the changes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wouldn't go longer than 7500-8k changes on that.

Generally oil is a set mileage *or one year* if you don't drive much. Even Amsoil.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sounds like some Amsoil SS and 2 Wix filters would be a great 1 time a year oil change combo.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

OK, since I have bought EVERYTHING already, I'm thinking about going this route! 

Change only the filter @ 7,000mi.
Change EVERYTHING @ 14,000mi. Once I'm out of K&N oil filters I'll go to Wix oil filters. Once I'm out of oil I'll go with Amsoil SS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Here are my thoughts since I have EVERYTHING already. 

Change out my oil filter @ ~7,000mi only.
Everything gets changed out @ ~14,000mi.

Is that BETTER?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

This oil filter?
Engine Oil Filter WIX 57674

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

That is the filter you want.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would not put 14-15000 miles on a TURBO engine on *that* oil.

It's fine for something like a basic run-around N/A 4-cylinder like the 1.8, but the 1.4T is hard on oil - tests have been done that show that Mobil-1 5w-30 shears to a -20 weight in a few thousand miles in turbo applications.

Use it, change it with the filter at 7-8k, and either run the same stuff or switch to a different oil.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> I would not put 14-15000 miles on a TURBO engine on *that* oil.
> 
> It's fine for something like a basic run-around N/A 4-cylinder like the 1.8, but the 1.4T is hard on oil - tests have been done that show that Mobil-1 5w-30 shears to a -20 weight in a few thousand miles in turbo applications.
> 
> Use it, change it with the filter at 7-8k, and either run the same stuff or switch to a different oil.


Oh my, so I should just do EVERYTHING @ 7,000-8,000mi then like normal?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

turbo96 said:


> Oh my, so I should just do EVERYTHING @ 7,000-8,000mi then like normal?!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yes, pretty much. It's just marketing. If you read the fine print, the EP will still tell you to follow mfr recommended intervals.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, pretty much. It's just marketing. If you read the fine print, the EP will still tell you to follow mfr recommended intervals.


K, ty!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mobil 1 "extended protection" has indeed been found to shear quickly to a 20 weight oil. It is not suitable for the extended drains it claims to meet. Any driving in severe service conditions reduces you to OEM intervals on that oil (per Mobil 1). Mobil 1 defines severe service as:

• Trips of less than 10 miles 
• Driving in cold weather 
• Idling for extended periods 
• Stop-and-go traffic 
• Pulling trailers/carrying heavy loads 
• Driving in dusty conditions"

Basically, that covers most owners. Besides that, Mobil 1 Extended Protection performed very poorly in thermo-oxidation ASTM testing, where it was shown that its ability to prevent deposits in high heat conditions (an ASTM standardized turbocharger simulation test) was no better than the bare minimum required of conventional oils by API SN specifications. That makes it woefully unsuitable for use in a 1.4L Turbo engine. API SN specifications allow a maximum of 30mg of deposits to be created in the duration of the test. Mobil 1 EP created 28.2mg of deposits. 

AMSOIL's Signature Series, on the other hand, performed extremely well, creating only 7mg of deposits during the same test. Due to a superior base oil chemistry and additive formulation, this oil is suitable, and validated with oil analysis, for 15,000 mile drain intervals in the Cruze 1.4L Turbo, with a filter change every 7,500 miles. AMSOIL actually recommends it at 15,000 mile intervals in severe service driving, and backs that with an engine repair/replacement warranty should the oil cause a failure. With any other oil, I would not exceed OEM drain intervals.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Found it! [emoji106] 
Spendy though! [emoji22]









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll send you a PM with pricing. 

It's the cost of buying a true Group 4/5 PAO/Ester synthetic, not the group 3 stuff they call "full synthetic" on a walmart shelf.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Back & forth...WOW![emoji12]
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

While you are at it, toss in a used oil analysis kit with the oil purchase so you can totally see what's going on with the oil at those intervals vs, just believing the hype. Blackstone labs is cheaper but they omit some useful info unless you pay the extra fee that puts it back at the price of the other kits that give you more up front. BSL gives you the illusion it's a better value because you can literally get a free kit in the mail w/o effort.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

turbo96 said:


> Here are my thoughts since I have EVERYTHING already.
> 
> Change out my oil filter @ ~7,000mi only.
> Everything gets changed out @ ~14,000mi.
> ...


Just FYI, the high mileage 5w-30 by mobile1 does not have the dexos label.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Farmer said:


> Just FYI, the high mileage 5w-30 by mobile1 does not have the dexos label.


Wonder why?
Just the Extended Performance one![emoji22] 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No real need for the high mileage oil in newer cars. By the time you would need it in the 1.4T, you'll be looking at a rebuild or lower miles engine swap in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Regardless of what these marketing guys say, if you want to maintain your PT warranty, have to follow the owners manual service recommendations and keep records. 

Owners manual is very liberal in this respect, 0% oil remaining plus 600 miles, for me, 20% oil remaining was enough. already had way over 8,000 miles on it. Even if you leave your Cruze parked, still had to change it least once per year. 

With the 1.4L engine have to use dexos approived oil, if you go to this site, that list is very long.

dexos1™ (First Generation) Brands | GM dexos® Licensing Program

If you are an oil company have to pay GM a licensing fee to put that dexos label on the can. Actually GM doesn't have anything to do with this, SAE does, they test the oils to specifications, SAE grade SN oils have to meet their specifications.

Which oil is the best? They all claim to be the best, in reality, they are all the same. After five years, it doesn't make any difference even if you only put 2 miles on your Cruze, that PT warranty ends. Can do anything you want to, but if you don't want your turbo to toast, better stick with SAE grade SN.


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just go to O'Reilly and get a qix cartridge filter, and some synthetic 5wd30, i change mine every 5k no issues

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Keeping records is good only if you are having someone do the oil changes. If you are doing it yourself you have no proof that the oil was for your car or another car you have. Again Dealer Technicians and GM are not stupid and neither are other manufactures. They can tell if a car is maintained. If the car is on the outside looks bad, the interior is dirty, the engine bay is dirty, these are clear signs that the owner does not maintain the car well. I'm sure when ever they see a car like this it throws up a red flag. Now most manufactures are going to cover the engine and other parts up to the warranty no matter what unless they see obvious damage or neglect. This is why i don't trust carfax, unless the car was serviced at a service place that reports there you will never know the true history of used car.


----------

